# Forum in English  > News  > Other news  >  Four critical Microsoft Office patches loom

## wise-wistful

By Gregg Keizer, Computerworld (US online)
IT professionals will be getting ready for a busy week, after Microsoft warned that it will release four security updates next week to patch every supported version of the company's Office business suite. 
All four updates will be labelled "critical", the company's highest threat ranking. 
The number of security bulletins Microsoft plans to issue is substantially below last month's 11 but the Office-only nature of the updates is unusual, according to one security expert. 
"It's extremely rare," said Andrew Storms, director of security operations at nCircle Network Security. "This is the first time I've seen this, where not only are all the bulletins related to Office, but all are marked critical." 
Microsoft's slate will patch Office 2000, Office XP, Office 2003, Office 2007, Office 2004 for Mac and Office 2008 for Mac, said the pre-patch notice posted to the company's Web site this morning.
Read More

techworld

----------

